# 2010 pto



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

pto wont stay in gear. I can hold the handle in gear but it wants to travel to far and disengages. the handle can be put in the off position and it will stay but will not stay in the engaged position. any help appreciated,thanks.


----------

